# Brutal Day yesterday on the Port Aransas Jetty



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is for the Spanish Mackerel. Got a limit, everything was between the first and 2nd bar. Used Spec Rigs. Had 2 doubles. Think I threw 5 back. Like to give a shout out to fellow 2Cooler jpgrfan for his helpful advice.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice haul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

pretty SM's. I know was fun.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope they will make their way up here (Galveston) soon.


----------



## seastealth (Nov 1, 2006)

Good work on those SMacks! Cant wait for them to get to Galveston! That means the trout are in the surf with them!


----------



## GCELLC (Feb 23, 2017)

One of the best eating fish on the Texas coast. Not frozen. 
That is an historic early spanish mackerel catch. What is the surf temp?


----------



## 007betelgeuse (Feb 5, 2017)

Nice catch & good eats!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That makes some fine sashimi.


----------



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

Don't know about the Sashimi seeing as how I've never tried it but the best Sushi I've ever eaten is there in Port Aransas at the Phoenix restaurant.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice Eatin, have fun with em.


----------



## jpgrfan (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice !!


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Sweet! What color speck rigs?

I've been getting a few in the inter coastal for a month already this year!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

GCELLC said:


> One of the best eating fish on the Texas coast. Not frozen.


Yep, I was shocked on how good they were freshly fried. I might give them the nod over trout.


----------



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

caddis said:


> Sweet! What color speck rigs?
> 
> I've been getting a few in the inter coastal for a month already this year!


I threw Speckled Trout rigs that I bought at the local Walmart made by the Buccaneer Bait Company. I threw both white/yellow and white/white 1/8 & 1/4. I don't think it really mattered.


----------



## chris3403 (Dec 28, 2013)

By the way, the fish didn't go to waste. We had 13 people for a fish fry on Saturday a week back and 10 the next day. Also fried up some sheepshead.


----------

